# how heavy can you squat



## hocky1

*how much can you squat full rom*​
50k82.42%60k92.72%70k41.21%80k185.44%90k175.14%100k3811.48%120k5115.41%140k4413.29%160k3610.88%180 or above10632.02%


----------



## hocky1

hi everyone just interested to see how much people squat on average all the way to the bottom full rom.


----------



## Jake H

90kg but all the way 2 the bottom puts 2 much presure on some peoples knees full rom is considered parralle dunno if im correct though

thats for 6 reps btw duno my 1rm


----------



## Harry Sacks

At the moment I'm doing 160kg ATG


----------



## frowningbudda

Im doing 80kg for 4, which im a little dissapointed in

will go for a 1rep/2rep max nxt week though


----------



## solidcecil

140kg atm going to try 150 on tuesday


----------



## defdaz

I used to squat 180kg atg for 20 reps. Those were the days!


----------



## Mikazagreat

defdaz said:


> I used to squat 180kg atg for 20 reps. Those were the days!


Thats 4 plates each side + the bar full squat right ?


----------



## M_at

For reps (5x5) currently 120 but I'm improving the squat almost every week right now.

Never tried a 1 rep max but may start doing some single in a month or so's time so we'll see then


----------



## IanStu

Squats are the devils work :devil2:


----------



## defdaz

Mikazagreat said:


> Thats 4 plates each side + the bar full squat right ?


Yeah mate. My best was 5 1/2 plates for 14. God knows how I did it. :confused1:


----------



## hocky1

i got up four plates a side but wasn't going all the way down! now i,m going all the way to the bottom and i'm down to 140k but building on it each week.


----------



## Testoholic

180kg for 5 reps.


----------



## Galtonator

i got upto 180kg for a single


----------



## jw007

why does the poll only go up to 180kg???

Thats a pussy weight


----------



## Mikazagreat

jw007 said:


> why does the poll only go up to 180kg???
> 
> Thats a pussy weight


lols, yeah need some range.

But anyway i think this thread is pointless without a video showing a decent form.


----------



## Slamdog

i'm doing 180kg for 5 at the moment.... hopefully next week will be more.


----------



## willsey4

Mikazagreat said:


> lols, yeah need some range.
> 
> But anyway i think this thread is pointless without a video showing a decent form.


Im sure people can be honest about their form. Plus its not a competition needing to prove to someone. Just general intrest


----------



## eurgar

300 x 4 the other week dont go any lower than parallel on back squats. Have done 220 atg on front squats before.


----------



## jw007

eurgar said:


> 300 x 4 the other week dont go any lower than parallel on back squats. Have done 220 atg on front squats before.


raw ???


----------



## fabio1992

eurgar said:


> 300 x 4 the other week dont go any lower than parallel on back squats. Have done 220 atg on front squats before.


You sound like a beast, can you post vids, or give tips on how to improve the figures with technique?


----------



## eurgar

jw007 said:


> raw ???


just knee wraps. Bout the only thing can train properly at the moment lol


----------



## TOBE

Got 140kg last week, my legs are my weakness, working on them though!


----------



## eurgar

fabio1992 said:


> You sound like a beast, can you post vids, or give tips on how to improve the figures with technique?


Keep meaning to do vids have never done any of any of my lifts (camera shy) but need to do some for my own records if nothing else


----------



## Guest

Well ass to the floor i can do 260kg for a few clean reps.

I will be honest though i dont do them often as i prefer parallel box squats as i find it strains my back less allowing me to hit back hard later in the week, i have done 340kg for 6 to a parallel box a few months ago.

220kg on front squat takes the prize imo i can not hold more than 180kg with out it choking me out....


----------



## eurgar

Con said:


> Well ass to the floor i can do 260kg for a few clean reps.
> 
> I will be honest though i dont do them often as i prefer parallel box squats as i find it strains my back less allowing me to hit back hard later in the week, i have done 340kg for 6 to a parallel box a few months ago.
> 
> 220kg on front squat takes the prize imo i can not hold more than 180kg with out it choking me out....


Impresive squating there m8.

Think that is the hardest thing with front squating is breathing think for a 1rm its just a case of not breathing


----------



## jw007

eurgar said:


> just knee wraps. Bout the only thing can train properly at the moment lol


Oh no!!! your not injured to are you????

Well at least your not going to smash past me now

You going sunday mate???


----------



## eurgar

jw007 said:


> Oh no!!! your not injured to are you????
> 
> Well at least your not going to smash past me now
> 
> You going sunday mate???


lol got a traped nerve in neck about 4 wks ago lost strengh in presses over night could not go above 2 paltes aside in bench last wk:cursing:

But think turned a corner now and strengh starting to come back just hope comes back as soos as it went

Going where on sunday??


----------



## Guest

eurgar said:


> Impresive squating there m8.
> 
> Think that is the hardest thing with front squating is breathing think for a 1rm its just a case of not breathing


 I wouldnt go that far mate i simply have the "power stance technique" down and when you only go to parallel the leverage you have is ridiculasly high. Its good to make the body adapt now and again but it certaintly does make my waist grow since not doing any squats for the past 2 months my waist has shrunken like crazy.

Now feet together olympic style squats where your ass touches your ankles is squatting imo but i dont do that its far too much like hard work:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

I go for 12 x 70kg 10 x 80kg and 8 x 90kg


----------



## jw007

eurgar said:


> lol got a traped nerve in neck about 4 wks ago lost strengh in presses over night could not go above 2 paltes aside in bench last wk:cursing:
> 
> But think turned a corner now and strengh starting to come back just hope comes back as soos as it went
> 
> Going where on sunday??


BPC finals in bournemouth mate


----------



## eurgar

jw007 said:


> BPC finals in bournemouth mate


Ah rhight was a bit confused because I am doing a strongman comp on sunday but not been on here much lately so didnt think that had said I was doing it. Only doing the novice one, but was looking forwad to it untill this neck thing. Still I only think it will effect log press so hopefully should still qualify with one bad event.


----------



## nobody

90kg 5x5


----------



## Da Goon

120kg for 6 reps - not too bad for a 6'5 dude but only to parallel though


----------



## Nelson

PB is 180kg x 3 reps.

Usually do 140kg for reps. 3 x 8.

I weigh 85kg, I'm old and smell of wee, so not too unhappy with that... 

Parallel.


----------



## Nathrakh

Usually go for 180kg for sets of 8 - once got up to 200 for about 2 reps (don't that kind of thing often though).


----------



## VXR-Lovely

100kg for about 6 - 8.

only done it twice proper squats, used to do use smith.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Who said 50kg lol!!

I assume you mean 1 rep to parallel? Without belts, wraps, suits etc?

My best free weight would be about 250kg, based on about 200kg x 10 reps


----------



## Irish Beast

Not an awful lot. I have this amazing talent for pulling a muscle in my **** every time I squat. I warm up properly but it doesn't seem to make much difference. I can only assume its duye to the enormous muscle mass in my rock like buttocks


----------



## Fatbastard

160k for 6 reps .. (but im dead after that)

Never do a 1 rep max as I have a dodgy knee and havent got the balls to risk it.....


----------



## dudz

150kg for 12 reps, don't bother with 1 rep max but i should imagine its somewhere around 180 -190kg


----------



## Mikazagreat

willsey4 said:


> Im sure people can be honest about their form. Plus its not a competition needing to prove to someone. Just general intrest


I think for "general interest" it would be cool to see ppl lift heavy ass weights.


----------



## Adam T

i couldnt vote!!

39 kilo and counting...


----------



## nathanlowe

Cant squat any more, torn cartilage in my knee.

Best ive ever done though is 90kg 2 x 6, was also with torn cartilage but the pain wasnt as bad then and my left leg hadnt become weak at that point.


----------



## John Wood

150kg x 8reps my PB for this year, but I am now 61 but still going strong

I have done 460lbs in my younger days

So come on you young lads


----------



## martin brown

804 lbs and soon to be more


----------



## nathanlowe

I guarentee that about 50% or more arnt even squatting with the correct technique.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

back squat 140 x 3

Front squat is 100 x 3


----------



## robpotter1

My gym dont have a bar, and dbs only go up to 40kg! I could do loads of em, but my forearms give out before anything else.

Rob


----------



## Flexboy23

I can do 220kg for a few reps... Need a spotter of course for safety but i believe my reps are pretty good. I aim for parallel or just below, but obviously as the weight goes up my ROM drops alittle, but ill work on that before i try pushing up the weight again..

I know a few people wanted to see vids, and i actually have one lol so here it is:- :thumb:


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Well ass to the floor i can do 260kg for a few clean reps.
> 
> I will be honest though i dont do them often as i prefer parallel box squats as i find it strains my back less allowing me to hit back hard later in the week, i have done 340kg for 6 to a parallel box a few months ago.
> 
> 220kg on front squat takes the prize imo i can not hold more than 180kg with out it choking me out....


Con - does that mean you can out-squat JW007... :whistling:


----------



## MXD

Mann I want to front 180 now!


----------



## HGH

Back in the day fully juiced up i could free squat 6 plates a side and 7 plates aside in the smith m/c good for 10 reps but then came the dreaded knee op. Im back free squatting but in my gym the plates are only 10kg so you can only get to 6 plates a side before you run out of b/bell. My legs were always my best feature, ripped and striated all the time but i trained them hard and genetics did the rest.Leg day would always make me nervous as i knew what was coming..................PAIN


----------



## Martin Jones

I love it when these polls pop up. You can tell who the really legit lifters are....


----------



## Goose

To be fair the poll is pretty shoddy.. 180kg is nothing to shout about in my books and to have it top of the poll is silly.. 300kg ++ would be more of a beneficial target !


----------



## martin brown

In my opinion Goose a 180kg full squat is pretty rare. Maybe a handful of guys per gym can squat it.

It's by no means amazing but still is pretty rare


----------



## pea head

I squat around 160kg...legs are growing so,bothered !


----------



## Goose

martin brown said:


> In my opinion Goose a 180kg full squat is pretty rare. Maybe a handful of guys per gym can squat it.
> 
> It's by no means amazing but still is pretty rare


Yeah I guess your right.. Saying that i've never seen anyone in my gym squat anything above 100kg apart from 2 guys who are ex powerlifters - one with amazing strength, he DL 275kg at a bodyweight of 75kg and was and still is natural.


----------



## Goose

pea head said:


> I squat around 160kg...legs are growing so,bothered !


Well looking at your avatar your legs look like that could take more than 160kg! Good size.


----------



## pea head

Goose said:


> Well looking at your avatar your legs look like that could take more than 160kg! Good size.


Ha,yeah thanks mate but its true,never been a big squatter,i have had my share of injuries with them but i try to make up with my focus and intensity.

I also did squats from the first week of training rather than some guys missing them out for the first year. :lol:


----------



## jw007

pea head said:


> Ha,yeah thanks mate but its true,never been a big squatter,i have had my share of injuries with them but i try to make up with my focus and intensity.
> 
> I also did squats from the first week of training rather than some guys missing them out for the first year. :lol:


Still a pussy:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

im on 140kg, going to try 150 today.


----------



## pea head

jw007 said:


> Still a pussy:whistling:


I wondered when you would pop up.

Its like a drum roll and then you are there.

Anyway i think 160kg is a good weight for somebody who only takes "pussy" amounts.

Oh and by the way,that "Pussy" weight of 160kg is 347 reps to the floor. :tongue:


----------



## jw007

pea head said:


> I wondered when you would pop up.
> 
> Its like a drum roll and then you are there.
> 
> Anyway i think 160kg is a good weight for somebody who only takes "pussy" amounts.
> 
> Oh and by the way,that "Pussy" weight of 160kg is 347 reps to the floor. :tongue:


A pussy weight is a pussy weight, no matter how many times you lift it:beer: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Goose

pea head said:


> Ha,yeah thanks mate but its true,never been a big squatter,i have had my share of injuries with them but i try to make up with my focus and intensity.
> 
> I also did squats from the first week of training rather than some guys missing them out for the first year. :lol:


Ah! I have to admit I've only been squatting properly for about 6 months.. I started off struggling with 80kg on the bar back in January and since added 200% to that..

I used to hate legs but now I quite enjoy them.


----------



## jw007

pea head said:


> I wondered when you would pop up.
> 
> Its like a drum roll and then you are there.
> 
> Anyway i think 160kg is a good weight for somebody who only takes "pussy" amounts.
> 
> Oh and by the way,that "Pussy" weight of 160kg is 347 reps to the floor. :tongue:


Ptishhh (symbol sound)

And Im here all week:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

200kg then?


----------



## LittleChris

107.5kg here. But these are the best reps you can do for squats.

You might lift heavier weights but your form will be ****.

My form is perfect and stimulates the muscles 110%


----------



## Goose

LittleChris said:
 

> 107.5kg here. But these are the best reps you can do for squats.
> 
> You might lift heavier weights but your form will be ****.
> 
> My form is perfect and stimulates the muscles 110%


:laugh: I like to scratch my a55 hole with my crusty dry heal.. :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

i got 170kg today with knee wraps!


----------



## Tall

Goose said:


> Yeah I guess your right.. Saying that i've never seen anyone in my gym squat anything above 100kg apart from 2 guys who are ex powerlifters - one with amazing strength, he DL 275kg at a bodyweight of 75kg and was and still is natural.


What about James and Matt??

They've front Squatted ~180kg


----------



## Goose

Tall said:


> What about James and Matt??
> 
> They've front Squatted ~180kg


??

I don't know anyone in my gym called James or Matt :lol:


----------



## dale_flex

Done 190kgs on olympic bar for 4 reps. But have since had lower back issues (not gym related) and am currently back upto 160kg on olympic bar so is that 180kgs? For 6 reps. I'm going to stay at that weight now and chase reps with a target of 15 reps.


----------



## alabbadi

I use to squat 2 sets of 6 with 195kg to a bench about six months ago but since i hurt my back doing deadlifts i have reduced the weight to 140kg max now

i still occasionally do 190kg but only partials inside a cage with the stoppers ar ribcage heght just to feel the weight and for building strength

regards


----------



## austen_18

i did 240kg (6 reps) when i was 16. but cant squat anymore because i have injured my back playing rugby


----------



## MissBC

can do 6-8 reps of 110kg depending on what i have done already


----------



## Jsb

haven't gone above 120kg for a while due to injuring back deadlifting at beginning of year so train hard but safe now, PB squat 175kg for 7 reps


----------



## fozyspilgrims

135kg last week for 5.


----------



## Brawlerboy

I squat between 60kg to 120kg using full range of movement. I also make a point of looking up at the point where the wall meets the ceiling to keep my back straight and my balance in check. Finally, I used to squat barefooted until an instructor told me to put something on my feet, which is a shame as it did make a difference. Same for deadlifts as well by the way.


----------



## Dsahna

austen_18 said:


> i did 240kg (6 reps) when i was 16. but cant squat anymore because i have injured my back playing rugby


Bull ****ing ****


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Bull ****ing ****


pmsl...maybe he means lbs..or ounces...or grams not kilos


----------



## Dsahna

i think you may be onto something there with the grams ian


----------



## Tall

austen_18 said:


> i did 240kg (6 reps) when i was 16. but cant squat anymore because i have injured my back playing rugby


Free Bar Squat mate. Not 1/4inch movement on the Leg Press/"Squat Machine" :lol:


----------



## Dig

I've done 265kgx3 all below par weighing 95kg in a belt and knee wraps, could probably have done 272.5 for 3 although didnt work up heavier. Have been back squatting 6 months after not squatting/deadlifting all last year, so should improve pretty fast.


----------



## polly6217

i can do three sets of 12 reps @180kg on sqaut rack [email protected]@@ed afterwaeds though


----------



## 3752

i can do 4 reps with 40kg beat that suckers......


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> i can do 4 reps with 40kg beat that suckers......


I think I may be able to squeeze out 5 reps at 40kg Paul


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

140 for 10 reps


----------



## martin brown

380kg (837lbs) for one now...


----------



## Dsahna

martin brown said:


> 380kg (837lbs) for one now...


Monsterous mate! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

im 22years old only 5'5-5'6ft at 91k bout 10-11% bf my pb's are 240kx10 and 270x7. moste reps to paro a cupl just below. having a few knee pains atm so think i will be staying away from squats for a few wks. bench and dead's are not as good tho


----------



## big_jim_87

380k is sick!


----------



## Ak_88

Pscarb said:


> i can do 4 reps with 40kg beat that suckers......


This proves it, the secret to big legs is light weights, low reps :lol:


----------



## Linny

120kg ATG with knees strapped


----------



## Tall

big_jim_87 said:


> im 22years old only 5'5-5'6ft at 91k bout 10-11% bf my pb's are 240kx10 and 270x7. moste reps to paro a cupl just below. having a few knee pains atm so think i will be staying away from squats for a few wks. bench and dead's are not as good tho





martin brown said:


> 380kg (837lbs) for one now...


Martin - can you do 270kgx7...? :whistling:


----------



## martin brown

Tall said:


> Martin - can you do 270kgx7...? :whistling:


Probably not mate TBH.

I call BS...


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> im 22years old only 5'5-5'6ft at 91k bout 10-11% bf my pb's are 240kx10 and 270x7. moste reps to paro a cupl just below. having a few knee pains atm so think i will be staying away from squats for a few wks. bench and dead's are not as good tho


With canvas briefs, canvas suit and 2.5 meter knee wraps i will maybe believe.

Raw no chance i wont believe that LOL


----------



## Tall

Linny said:


> 120kg ATG with knees strapped


Thats a 70kg gain in 8 months...?


----------



## Tall

martin brown said:


> Probably not mate TBH.
> 
> I call BS...





Con said:


> With canvas briefs, canvas suit and 2.5 meter knee wraps i will maybe believe.
> 
> Raw no chance i wont believe that LOL


Even then Con I wouldn't beleive it TBH.

My thighs get shredded when repping in briefs and mine are loose.


----------



## Guest

Tall said:


> Even then Con I wouldn't beleive it TBH.
> 
> My thighs get shredded when repping in briefs and mine are loose.


True that, just trying to give him a chance of being truthful 

I have never done over 2 reps in briefs but i can imagine it would be an unpleasant experience:lol:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I did 260kg yesterday for 17 reps in gym. Legs are a bit sore today.


----------



## bbeweel

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I did 260kg yesterday for 17 reps in gym. Legs are a bit sore today.


Sniff sniff i can smell something:whistling:


----------



## Tall

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I did 260kg yesterday for 17 reps in gym. Legs are a bit sore today.


What does your medicine read on the front?

*For coughs*


----------



## Linny

Tall said:


> Thats a 70kg gain in 8 months...?


Nope always squatted around this chuck


----------



## ares1

160kg atg 2 reps, id like to hit 200 by the end of the year :thumb:

used to use heavier weights but only did partials pmsl :whistling:


----------



## dudz

big_jim_87 said:


> im 22years old only 5'5-5'6ft at 91k bout 10-11% bf my pb's are 240kx10 and 270x7. moste reps to paro a cupl just below. having a few knee pains atm so think i will be staying away from squats for a few wks. bench and dead's are not as good tho


----------



## Adam T

about 60k 5reps

only been training 6 weeks tho


----------



## Guru Josh

200kg for 10 reps to parralel. Otherwise i get agro from my knees


----------



## godsgifttoearth

before i tore my hamstring, i did a double 200kg front squat, ATG. had belt + knee straps on, dont know if that makes any diff.


----------



## gerg

9 plates each side :lol:

*wonders why people measure things in terms of "plates"

**5kg plates


----------



## hoggig

gerg said:


> 9 plates each side :lol:
> 
> *wonders why people measure things in terms of "plates"
> 
> **5kg plates


Does nothing to dispel the meathead image of not counting past 10:laugh:


----------



## SK-XO

No idea ha. I do 60KG for 20 reps twice. Then up the weight. And thats ATG. I've done 90KG for 10 before. So I reckon for 1 maybe 140?


----------



## ZAXXXXX

180kg for 8 reps at the moment, aiming for 200kg for 8 by the end of the year

:thumb:


----------



## Jake1436114563

^^^ That's a hefty goal! Good luck!


----------



## ste2103

i cant squat for s*#t! but leg press 210kg for 7reps


----------



## twin40s

60kg 10 reps just been going gym 2 and half months thou


----------



## Guest

gerg said:


> 9 plates each side
> 
> *wonders why people measure things in terms of "plates"
> 
> **5kg plates


Because any one who has been in the game for a while knows a plate refers to the 44/45lb plates thus when some one says "i squat 6 plates" every one has a good idea how much weight he is actually talking about. Unlike if some one says "i squat 585lb" when the reader only knows kg or stones.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

At the moment ive done 110kg for 11 reps


----------



## Greyphantom

Not enough...


----------



## Harry Sacks

180kg, ATG for about 4, goal is to be up to 200kg for 4-5 by end of the year


----------



## RickMiller

Mikazagreat said:


> lols, yeah need some range.
> 
> But anyway i think this thread is pointless without a video showing a decent form.


Yeah agree mate, here's a good one of ATG, scroll to 5.36 for an example of full squat but he also does a powerlifting and 1/4 squat.


----------



## powerlifter8

110kg x 8/ 122.5kg x 5...so probably 140kg for 1


----------



## solidcecil

i managed to get 1x190kg parell today! new pb! :thumbup1:


----------



## gumballdom

140 kg for 5, squattings a bit of a week area for me.


----------



## myles

100x8 in my last set. Must start squatting again........


----------



## big_jim_87

why is 180kg the moste? lol 270kg for 7 reps for me.


----------



## iMORE_TEST

aint tryed no heavyer than 80kg but tht was months ago and i repped it for 10, not abig fan on squats love leg press


----------



## bassmonster

[email protected] 4 reps...will be trying to add 10kg next week..


----------



## jamie seagia

im not very strong on squats as only been doin them 9 weeks now but can get 100kg 5 reps so i guess that my pb for now but i can leg press 8 plates a side


----------



## mck

how hard are squats they kill me i prefer leg press. 6'4" so i think my hieght gans against me 160kg 6reps but i only have to stop because im gonna black out think i must have it wrong position on the neck. any of you big lifters got any tips positioning or legs positioning also what are box squats?


----------



## Barker

Lol there was no choise for less than 50kg! haha

I rekon i could squeeeze 50 though so ill go that


----------



## j.kincaid

i squat to paralel. any lower and im being a powerlifter not a bodybuilder. i think it can wreak your knees going to low. i aint no half assed barely move guy i bin doin it for ten years. i squat every 14 days and that works for me. god im crap at puttin things into words!!! sorry!!!


----------



## j.kincaid

at 6"4 mate you are gonna struggle with regular squats, i would do front squats on the smith machine after heavy leg press. if you di insist on squating then use a wide stance and toes pointed out, chest and head up. wear some cat boots for optimun stability. hope that helps mate!!!


----------



## j.kincaid

ive been squating for ten years so 220 kg for 8 reps is a walk in the park. honestly dont go ass to the floor, but low enough to paralel. :rockon:


----------



## Barker

Ahh im quite tall and i go pretty low when i squat so that probably why im crap


----------



## Harry Sacks

I've just set a new PB of 200kg


----------



## bigbear21

im crap at squating just can't get it right best is 240 x3 deep 260 x3 reps


----------



## ostrain

140, but i know i can go heavier


----------



## Guest

I did a 2 plate a side squat challenge in the gym for 23. 5 plates per side for one full rep (watched by competative powerlifters, so i knew it was deep). Cant be ****d to load the bar these days tbh.


----------



## Harry Sacks

have done 200kg, gonna try either 205 or 210 tomorrow


----------



## Kezz

most i hae ever done was 305k for 2 reps, but i was nearly 21 stone with good knees lol, i think my max now is 250 tops


----------



## Harry Sacks

I'm currently at 215kg going deep.

Want to be up to at least 240kg before i order my squat suit, so looking at being at 240kg by mid December


----------



## corbuk

140kg


----------



## Dav1

Before bad knees and prolapsed L4 and L5 discs best was 280kg for 4-5 reps at depth (proper parallel or just below) with wraps and belt. Also did 2 reps with 360kg iirc again with wraps and belt but these were above parallel.

Have done ATG squats recently (before knees totally went) with 190-200kg for a few reps. Now anywhere from 140-180kg slightly above parallel due to knees.


----------



## king_jamie_h

Ive done 160kg 4 reps before, probarbly beat that now easy but havn't done a max efford squat day for abit.


----------



## joe.b

tried squats for the 1st time today,managed 2 reps at 90kg


----------



## Guest

I can get about 10kg a side for 3 reps.


----------



## MyVision

I did 180kg for 7 reps, parallel deep.


----------



## Nelson

I was doing 180 parallel.

Changed tactics recently going lighter and **** right down in the grass for reps,,,Sure I saw God doing this...:laugh:

I can defo say I have seen more growth this way... :bounce:


----------



## Jake H

90kg 3 sets of 10 to a right angel


----------



## ElfinTan

110kg for 3 ATG - filmed but not yet yoootooobed! Hoping to get to 120kg working set by Xmas!...or maybe this week:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: I fcking love squats!!!!!!


----------



## rayvonn

Jake H said:


> 90kg 3 sets of 10 to a right angel


who was the 'right' angel mate, more importantly did the squatting impress her:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

rayvonn said:


> who was the 'right' angel mate, more importantly did the squatting impress her:tongue:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## iMORE_TEST

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Who said 50kg lol!!
> 
> I assume you mean 1 rep to parallel? Without belts, wraps, suits etc?
> 
> My best free weight would be about 250kg, based on about 200kg x 10 reps


dosnt every1 start somewhere evan tho it wearnt me somepeople start weightlifting from just 14+


----------



## Mr. Shoulders

465lbs for 10 reps...


----------



## big_jim_87

iMORE_TEST said:


> dosnt every1 start somewhere evan tho it wearnt me somepeople start weightlifting from just 14+


i must 2nd that lol buddy as 1st time i r squat was about 110k for reps.

my best is 270k 7 rep i gov a vid on er of 270k 5 rep


----------



## ElfinTan

Up again....120kg x 3 All rock n roll!


----------



## ElfinTan

Happy Days!


----------



## Harry Sacks

ElfinTan said:


> Happy Days!


Nicely done

You've got the bar placed way too high though, you might find it better having it lower down


----------



## ElfinTan

Harry Sacks said:


> Nicely done
> 
> You've got the bar placed way too high though, you might find it better having it lower down


Yeah I noticed this too. If you have a look at the vid you will see that I have SILLY long femurs...it actually looks like my wraps are on my shins and I can assure that they aren't. This means I have to take a widish stance but it also means my centre of gravity is quite far back and this kind of tips me backwards when the bar is lower due to two short levers (tib/fib & torso) and looooong lever (fcking bambi femur). It's something I need to play around with and hopefully we will be having a squatting master class with a couple of very good power lifters that we know. All to be worked on and improved!


----------



## Harry Sacks

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah I noticed this too. If you have a look at the vid you will see that I have SILLY long femurs...it actually looks like my wraps are on my shins and I can assure that they aren't. This means I have to take a widish stance but it also means my centre of gravity is quite far back and this kind of tips me backwards when the bar is lower due to two short levers (tib/fib & torso) and looooong lever (fcking bambi femur). It's something I need to play around with and hopefully we will be having a squatting master class with a couple of very good power lifters that we know. All to be worked on and improved!


Ha yeah i did notice that.

Good squatting though, the depth could be a bit deeper but its not bad, better then a lot of the guys at my gym actually.


----------



## ElfinTan

Harry Sacks said:


> Ha yeah i did notice that.
> 
> Good squatting though, the depth could be a bit deeper but its not bad, better then a lot of the guys at my gym actually.


Yeah an extra inch or so wouldn't go a miss to make it comp depth spot on! And at least I post my efforts...as they say no pics no proof :0) LOL


----------



## MissBC

think 110kg is the most i have ever done, for like 5-6 reps but never again lol

i gave up heavy squatting a while ago, scares me to much lol

edit NOT ass to grass


----------



## Harry Sacks

MissBC said:


> think 110kg is the most i have ever done, for like 5-6 reps but never again lol
> 
> i gave up heavy squatting a while ago, scares me to much lol
> 
> edit NOT ass to grass


then its not a squat

:tongue:


----------



## MissBC

Harry Sacks said:


> then its not a squat
> 
> :tongue:


 :ban:

parallel is still classed as a squat thanks

could manage 80kgs ass to grass but havent done them for a few months now

:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

130kg x 2


----------



## solidcecil

put more weight on the bar


----------



## rodrigo

solidcecil said:


> put more weight on the bar


 :lol:and watch your a$$ hit the floor mate


----------



## solidcecil

200kg*5 for parrell


----------



## solidcecil

rodrigo said:


> :lol:and watch your a$$ hit the floor mate


atleast itl be ATG :lol:


----------



## Harry Sacks

Did 230kg on Friday, gonna go for 240kg this week.

I only ever do ATG, none of this partial rep nonsense


----------



## solidcecil

got 200kg*6 today! could have got another one with a spotter.


----------



## Harry Sacks

well done mate


----------



## solidcecil

cheers bro, was really happy!


----------



## paulo

alas cant do any more as kills back disks are reduced by injuries

great exercise tho if you can do safely


----------



## Guest

solidcecil said:


> got 200kg*6 today! could have got another one with a spotter.


From what i remember, you are about 83kg?

thats some ****ing squatting :thumbup1:

Would love to see the vid... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

140kg x 2....vid will follow!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

....


----------



## skellan

I can now only squat about 50kg due to leaving legs for too long and having to build them back up, otherwise my adductors go "ping" after a matter of reps.

3 weeks ago I could only do about 30?? I will never leave my legs for so long again because building back up is a real pain in the ass


----------



## wastedtime

I can do 160 ATG but i squat 180 to parallel. I kind of like to do some heavy reps (the 180) then go slightly lighter and go deeper. I guess its a confidence thing; working near my max then dropping down a bit gives me confidence to go ATG for more reps. Dunno what anyone else thinks of this?


----------



## gumballdom

wastedtime said:


> I can do 160 ATG but i squat 180 to parallel. I kind of like to do some heavy reps (the 180) then go slightly lighter and go deeper. I guess its a confidence thing; working near my max then dropping down a bit gives me confidence to go ATG for more reps. Dunno what anyone else thinks of this?


Thats pretty much what i do always do a couple of reps with a heavy weight to just above parallel to give me the confidence to squat to depth. I just incorporate into part of my warm up


----------



## Jonnyboi

My biggest squat was 240kg for 4reps and thats **** right down mind you that was a few years back now im doing 180kg atm for 5 reps.


----------



## Bambi

Just managed 2 plates a side. Finally into 100kg! Three figures! I still remember in May I couldn't do 50kg without my knees buckling and my friend laughing at me... not any more. Three plates by my birthday !


----------



## solidcecil

215kgx1


----------



## Incredible Bulk

las time i squatted heavy was 2008 and i was a fat ass

500lbs (230kg)


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Four fifths of **** all


----------



## martin brown

Upto 400kg in November but was disallowed


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Oooooft...you got an early rack for that mate? Feck that's harsh.


----------



## XL

140kg x 5 reps


----------



## Robbieben

180Kg for 10 reps 220Kg for 4, best of 260kg for 1


----------



## Mareth

140kg for 5 for my top set and did 145 for 2 today as a heavy double to finish. Am really working on my squats but 145 was bloody heavy for me. Be a few weeks before I can get 5 out


----------



## JB74

180kg for 6reps last sept after 6month off then 6wks of strength training in a strongman gym built up to that from 100/140/180 tried it again the week after and struggling but we were overtraining at the time

aint trained since due to work commitmants and young family but goner get my head down from next month

i aint the fittest by all means but always being pretty naturally strong


----------



## tmacf

220kg for a double to parallel. About a year ago, only been back training a few weeks so not much the now.


----------



## GH1987

130kg 3x8


----------



## Mark W H

My best was 150kg for 3 reps, but that was about 10 years ago. Regularly did work sets of around 130-140 for 10 and then developed a lower back problem and watched my legs shrink (and they weren't huge to start with!). Started doing leg extentions and leg curls instead but never regained the size. Just gone back to basics in my workouts and currently squating 50kg with a 5kg increase each week (started out with just the bar) so should get back to some reasonable weights before too long if all goes to plan and i continue to train based on my back stregth and not my leg strength


----------

